# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  توضيح عبارة الذهبي من ((زغل العلم)) في حق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمة رحمهما الله.

## أبوالفوزان السنابلي

قال الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول حفظه الله ردا علي صاحب (( التوفيق الرباني في الرد على ابن تيمية الحراني)):

وأما مانقله عن الذهبي - رحمه الله - في ((بيان زغل العلم والطلب)) فقد  تقدم توضيحه، وليس فيه أن ابن تيميه مت?بر و مزدر بالأ?ابر، بل نسب  الإزدراء والت?بر إلي خصومه ول?ن حقد هذا ال?اتب اللئيم أعمي بصيرته وطمس  علي فهمه، فلم يفهم إلا ما اتفق هواه علي غير مراد الذهبي رحمه الله.
أيها الأخ القاري أنقل ل? ?لام الذهبي مرة أخري لتتا?د من صحة ما قلت، بدون تعليق.
قال الإمام الذهبي: في شيخ الإسلام بعد ما ذ?ر تطاول الناس عليه بدون حق:

فوالله ما رمقت عيني أوسع علما ولا اقوى ذكاء من رجل  يقال له ابن تيمية مع الزهد في المأكل والملبس والنساء ومع القيام في الحق  والجهاد بكل ممكن وقد تعبت في وزنه وفتشه حتى مللت في سنين متطاولة فما  وجدت قد اخره بين أهل مصر والشام ومقتته نفوسهم وازدروا به وكذبوه وكفروه  إلا الكبر والعجب وفرط الغرام في رياسة المشيخة والازدراء بالكبار.
فانظر كيف وبال الدعاوي ومحبة الظهور نسأل الله تعالى المسامحة فقد قام  عليه أناس ليسوا بأورع منه ولا أعلم منه ولا أزهد منه بل يتجاوزون عن ذنوب  اصحابهم وآثام أصدقائهم وما سلطهم الله عليه بتقواهم وجلالتهم بل بذنوبه  وما دفعه الله عنه وعن أتباعه أكثر وما جرى عليهم إلا بعض ما يستحقون فلا  تكن في ريب من ذلك [زغل العلم ص: 38]

ثناء الإمام الذهبي هذا البالغ علي شيخ الإسلام بأن خصومه أخروره، و مقتوه،  وازدروا به، و ?ذبوه، و ?فروه، لأجل ?برهم و عجبهم، وفرط غرامهم لراياسة  المشيخة وازدرائهم بال?بار ......... حوله هذا ال?اتب المموه إلي ذمه و  تانيبه.

ومن ?ان هذا القدر مبلغ علمه ................. فليستر بالصمت وال?تماني
وتشبت في الأخير بعبارة ((وماجري عليهم إلا بعض مايستحقون)) ليزيد دليلا آخر علي نقص فهمه بعبارات العماء.

واستعمل الذهبي مثل هذه العبارة في ترجمة الإمام مال? رحمه الله وهي تساعد علي بيان مراده قال:

هذا ثمرة المحنة المحمودة، أنها ترفع العبد عند  المؤمنين، وبكل حال فهي بما كسبت أيدينا، ويعفو الله عن كثير: (ومن يرد  الله به خيرا، يصب منه. وقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (كل قضاء المؤمن  خير له).وقال الله -تعالى-: {ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين}  [محمد: 31].وأنزل -تعالى- في وقعة أحد قوله: {أو لما أصابتكم مصيبة قد  أصبتم مثليها، قلتم: أنى هذا؟ قل: هو من عند أنفسكم} [آل عمران: 165].  وقال: {وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير} [الشورى:  30].فالمؤمن إذا امتحن صبر واتعظ واستغفر، ولم يتشاغل بذم من انتقم منه،  فالله حكم مقسط، ثم يحمد الله على سلامة دينه، ويعلم أن عقوبة الدنيا أهون  وخير له. [سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي: 8/ 81]

بعد توضيح الذهبي هذا لايفهم أحد من ?لامه السابق وماجري عليهم إلا بعض  مايستحقون مافهمه هذا ال?اتب الجاهل بأسلوب العلماء في مثل هذه المناسبات  التي تستوجب الصبر والش?ر والإمتنان والرضا بماقدر الله تعالي، ثم أصر عليه  واست?بر جهلا وعنادا.
أهذا هوالتحقيق والتجرد، والموضوعية والأمانة والعلم؟ إذا ?ان الأمر ?ذال?:
فدع عن? ال?تابة لست منها ................ ولولطخت وجه? بالمداد

وقال الذهبي في شيخ الاسلام - رحمهما الله - أيضا:
وَلَقَد نصر السّنة الْمَحْضَة والطريقة السلفية  وَاحْتج لَهَا ببراهين ومقدمات وَأُمُور لم يسْبق إِلَيْهَا وَأطلق  عِبَارَات أحجم عَنْهَا الْأَولونَ وَالْآخرُونَ وهابوا وجسر عَلَيْهَا  حَتَّى قَامَ عَلَيْهِ خلق من عُلَمَاء مصر وَالشَّام قيَاما لَا مزِيد  عَلَيْهِ وبدعوه وناظروه وكاتبوه وَهُوَ ثَابت لَا يداهن وَلَا يحابي بل  يَقُول الْحق المر الَّذِي أَدَّاهُ إِلَيْهِ إجتهاده وحدة ذهنه وسعة  دائرته فِي السّنَن والأقوال مَعَ مَا اشْتهر مِنْهُ من الْوَرع وَكَمَال  الْفِكر وسعة الْإِدْرَاك وَالْخَوْف من الله الْعَظِيم والتعظيم لحرمات  الله فَجرى بَينه وَبينهمْ حملات حربية ووقعات شامية ومصرية وَكم من نوبَة قد رَمَوْهُ عَن قَوس وَاحِد فينجيه الله تَعَالَى فَإِنَّهُ  دَائِم الابتهال كثير الاستغاثة قوي التَّوَكُّل ثَابت الجأش لَهُ أوراد  وأذكار يدمنها بكيفية وجمعية وَله من الطّرف الآخر محبون من الْعلمَاء  والصلحاء وَمن الْجند والأمراء وَمن التُّجَّار والكبراء وَسَائِر  الْعَامَّة تحبه لِأَنَّهُ منتصب لنفعهم لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا بِلِسَانِهِ  وقلمه [الشهادة الزكية (ص: 42) قلت: (السنابلي): عبارة الشهادة الذ?ية موجودة في الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية للذهبي .]

هذه العبارة أيضا تساعد علي توضيح ما تقدم من عبارة الذهبي - رحمه الله - في ((زغل العلم)).

[انتهي من كتاب: دعوة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وأثرها في الحر?ات الإسلامية المعاصرة: ص: 343، 344، 345]

قلت: (السنابلي):
قد أذاع بعض أعداء شيخ الإسلام بأن الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله - عاب شيخه  ابن تيمية في هذه العبارة، وبالتالي تبادر لفهم جمهور القراء الكرام هذا  المعني، قبل أن يقرءوا تلك العبارة بإمعان وتدبر، ويلاحظوا السياق  والمناسبات. وبما أن العبارة لم ت?ن واضحة انخدع القراء، و زعموها وفق ما  شاع وذاع.
وإلا قد ذ?ر هذه الرسالة غير واحد من المتقدمين أيضا، ل?ن لم يقل أحد منهم  بأن الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله - عاب شيخه ابن تيمية في رسالته زغل العلم!!

بل يظهر من ?لام السخاوي أنه فهم من عبارة الذهبي ?ما أوضحنا، فقد نقل عبارة الذهبي بالمعني فقال:

وقال مرة فيه مع حلفه بأنه ما وقعت عينه أوسع منه علما  ولا أقوى ذكاء مع الزهد في المأكل والملبس والنساء ومع القيام في الحق بكل  ممكن أنه تعب في وزنه وتفتيشه سنين متطاولة فما وجد آخره بين المصريين  والشاميين ومقتته نفوسهم بسببه وازدروا به وكذبوه بل كفروه إلا الكبر  والعجب والدعاوى وفرط الغرام في رياسة المشيخة والازدراء بالكبار ومحبة الظهور بحيث قام عليه ناس ليسوا بأروع منه ولا  اعلم ولا ازهد بل يتجاوزون عن ذنوب أصحابهم وآثام أصدقائهم ولكن ما سلطهم  الله عليه بتقواهم وجلالتهم بل بذنوبه وما دفع الله عنه وعن أتباعه أكثر  وما جرى عليهم إلا بعض ما يستحقون. [الإعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ ص: 179]

ولفظ الذهبي ه?ذا:
وقد تعبت في وزنه وفتشه حتى مللت في سنين متطاولة فما  وجدت قد اخره بين أهل مصر والشام ومقتته نفوسهم وازدروا به وكذبوه وكفروه  إلا الكبر والعجب وفرط الغرام في رياسة المشيخة والازدراء بالكبار.
فانظر كيف وبال الدعاوي ومحبة الظهور نسأل الله تعالى المسامحة فقد قام عليه أناس ليسوا بأورع  منه ولا أعلم منه ولا أزهد منه بل يتجاوزون عن ذنوب اصحابهم وآثام  أصدقائهم وما سلطهم الله عليه بتقواهم وجلالتهم بل بذنوبه وما دفعه الله  عنه وعن أتباعه أكثر وما جرى عليهم إلا بعض ما يستحقون فلا تكن في ريب من  ذلك.

فقول السخاوي (وهو ينقل لفظ الذهبي بالمعني):
((ومقتته نفوسهم بسببه وازدروا به وكذبوه بل كفروه إلا  الكبر والعجب والدعاوى وفرط الغرام في رياسة المشيخة والازدراء بالكبار  ومحبة الظهور))
ثم قوله مباشره:
((بحيث قام عليه ناس ليسوا بأروع منه ولا اعلم ولا ازهد))
يدل أنه فهم نفس المعني الذي بيناه.

ويلاحظ أيضا أن الإمام الذهبي وصف خصومه بالإزدراء أولا بقوله:
((ومقتته نفوسهم وازدروا به))
ثم ذ?ر نفس الوصف في العبارة التالية أيضا، بقوله:
((وفرط الغرام في رياسة المشيخة والازدراء بالكبار))

هذا أيضا يدل علي أن تل? الأوصاف موجهة إلي خصوم شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - والله اعلم.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
وهل يتخيل أصلا أن يرمي الحافظ الذهبي شيخ الإسلام بهذه الأوصاف وهو من هو؟؟
سبحان الملك الديان !!
الحافظ يتحدث عن الحسد والغل وبطر الحق ثم يأتي هذا المذكور ومن على شاكلته بما ينهى الشيخ عنه !!
الحافظ يثني على شيخه بما هو أهله ويأتي هؤلاء من حيث لا مدخل ولا منفذ !!
هذه مشكلة المشاكل ..._إذا محاسني اللاتي_ أدل بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كانت ذنوبي فقل لي كيف أعتذر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أين الفاعل للفعل (أخَّر) : " فما  وجدت قد أخره بين أهل مصر والشام ومقتته نفوسهم  وازدروا به وكذبوه وكفروه  إلا الكبرُ والعجبُ وفرطُ الغرام في رياسة المشيخة  والازدراءُ بالكبار"؟؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شيخ الإسلام لم يتولَّ أي منصب من المناصب المذكورة على وجه الذم وإنما تولاها من خالفه واتهمه بما هو بريء منه!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كيف يصف الحافظ شيخه بالزهد في صدر الكلام ثم يقول عنه ما قال ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلام الحافظ في سياق كلامه عن فقهاء الشافعية
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رأي الحافظ في ابن تيمية مبثوث في كتبه الأخرى وانظر على سبيل المثال ((تذكرة الحفاظ)) 1496

----------

